# A Billion Lives Documentary!



## Rob Fisher (27/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## kimbo (27/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


>




THIS i want to see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

@Rob Fisher - unlikely going to watch this on my 3G connection 
Whats the main summary if i may ask?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - unlikely going to watch this on my 3G connection
> Whats the main summary if i may ask?



Documentary on the whole anti vaping issue and the fact that a billion people will die from smoking related diseases!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


>




Looks great!


----------



## kimbo (28/4/15)

https://www.facebook.com/ABillionLives


----------

